# Nikon D600 - Entry Level FX Full Frame DSLR!!!



## StandingBear1983 (Apr 27, 2012)

More Nikon D600 rumors | Nikon Rumors



The price of the D600 is rumored to be very low - maybe as low as $1500.
The sensor inside the D600 will probably be 24MP (made by Sony, modified by Nikon).
The D600 will probably not have an internal AF motor, which means it will work only with AF-S lenses (just like the D3200 and D5100).
The D600 will have HD video.
Announcement before Photokina (September 2012).
One or more low-priced f/4 lenses will be announced with the D600. For example, Nikon recently filed a patent for a 24-70mm f/3.5-4.5 full frame lens which seems to be designed for a cheaper FX DSLR body.


​


----------



## Garbz (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm interesting.

They effectively release a budget FX DSLR but they don't have any budget FX glass. The focusing motor would open up possibilities using second hand lenses as a cheap alternative, but without it you're effectively stuck with most lenses for this camera being worth way more than the camera itself.


----------



## TonysTouch (Aug 14, 2012)

If you look at the leaked photos, the D600 WILL have an internal AF motor.


----------



## Markw (Aug 14, 2012)

Try not to dig up relatively ancient threads.  It's frowned upon around these parts.

Mark


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 14, 2012)

Markw said:


> Try not to dig up relatively ancient threads.  It's frowned upon around these parts.
> 
> Mark



why is that? if there is information relevant to the original topic, is it any different than starting a new thread rehashing the same thing? the OP might not still be around, but new people might be interested in the information.


----------



## Tee (Aug 14, 2012)

Markw said:
			
		

> Try not to dig up relatively ancient threads.  It's frowned upon around these parts.
> 
> Mark



Really?  Since when?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 14, 2012)

Tee said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since forever. 

However, I'd rather have a bumped thread that was older, but revitalized with new info, rather than 10 new threads about the same thing.


----------



## Tee (Aug 14, 2012)

For me, 4 months isn't very long in Internet context.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 14, 2012)

Tee said:


> For me, 4 months isn't very long in Internet context.




Its a very long time. It's like dog years. 4 months on the web is like  a year in normal time.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > For me, 4 months isn't very long in Internet context.
> ...



zOMG--I am now 178 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 14, 2012)

Current rumors on the D600:

New/updated Nikon D600 specifications | Nikon Rumors
First leaked Nikon D600 images | Nikon Rumors
Nikon D800 + Nikon D7000 = Nikon D600 | Nikon Rumors
Nikon D600 | Nikon Rumors

From another source (sadly german), I heard the D600 does only 3 pictures / sec

Nikon Rumors | Overview - FOTOBLOGAZIN.de

The D400 is rumored to be an APS-C camera with about the same price as the D600, but in some respects improved (8 pics / sec, more autofocus points, etc).


----------



## carolinajack (Aug 14, 2012)

It had better have an internal focus motor. To me, that would be ridiculous if it didnt.


----------



## Markw (Aug 14, 2012)

It probably won't have an AF motor.  That way, you'll have to buy the expensive AF-s lenses on it, and Nikon will make an incredible amount of money from that, because an incredible amount of people are going to buy the camera.  

Personally, I don't think FX is something that should be hindered.  I'd much rather see a stellar D400 than a hindered D600 (that is still going to be incredible, I'm sure.  Just hindered, still).  When Nikon starts producing MX series of cameras, that's when FX should start to be hindered, and DX worked out altogether (by that time, megapixels (cropability) will nullify the need for the extra reach, like it or not, and size won't be a concern as the cameras are already entirely too small now (wait till D600 comes.  You'll see.)).  Until then, FX will be king of the hill and should be treated as such.  All this about the D600 being practically as small as the D3200, with no AF motor, etc is ridiculous.  Granted, it will be a spectacular camera, no doubt.  But, I still don't believe it should be at all.

Just my 2¢.
Mark


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2012)

Markw said:


> That way, you'll have to buy the expensive AF-s lenses on it, and Nikon will make an incredible amount of money from that, because an incredible amount of people are going to buy the camera.


Nikon has many inexpensive, consumer grade AF-S lenses that have an auto focus motor in them. If fact many of the older AF lenses that don't have an auto focus motor in them cost *more* than an equivalent AF-S lens Nikon offers.

A lot of the AF-S lenses also have VR. It is my understanding VR adds quite a bit more (both parts and labor) to the price of a lens than an auto focus motor does.

The more expensive AF-S lenses are usually more expensive because they have higher grade optics wider maximum apertures, not because they have an auto focus motor in them.

Nikon leaves the auto focus motor and auto focus screw drive system out of some of their cameras to make them lighter and more compact. The compact camera bodies appeal to a lot of women that get interested in doing photography.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

I think the D600 WILL have an in-body AF motor. But even if it does not have one, the transition to AF-S and the G-series lenses in mostly complete. There sure is a lot of nonsense being thrown around WRT to the price of AF-S lenses versus old, dated AF-D lenses...like the comment that there is no "budget FX glass" for Nikon...nonsense...there are TONS of options...and the term "budget glass" and a 24- to 36 MP sensor??? Who TF CARES about "budget FX glass"??? And even the very term "FX Glass" is a misnomer, a made-up bit of shorthand for something that does not exist...*there is NO SUCH TERM as FX glass in the Nikon lineup*....there is ONLY "DX"....a handful of DX Nikkors and Zoom~Nikkors have been made....the entire balance of the line is and ALWAYS HAS BEEN designed to image on full-frame or 24x36mm image area. Nikon does not designate a single lens as "FX Nikkor".

"Doah!".


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2012)

Is nobody capable of manual focus thats all we have with Leica


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 14, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Is nobody capable of manual focus thats all we have with Leica



Get over yourself, Gary. 

You've been quite vocal about your usage of AF on your canon gear over the years. Who cares about overpriced manual focus cameras besides people that make remarks like the one you made in the quoted post?


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Tee said:
> ...




ROFL ....   see old Duke.. he's 107 in human years...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, leave Gary alone Ty...he's a grouchy old Briton...anyway... Leica manual focus lenses have precision helicoid focusing, with long focus throws and wonderful mechanical "feel" with "dampening"...they are actually DESIGNED TO BE focused manually, with human power AND human "brain and eye" decision-making running the show...new AF lenses are sloppy, loosey-goosey, and often have RIDICULOUSLY SHORT focus ring travel at distances from Infinity and inward to about 3 meters...move that focusing ring 1 millimeter, and on MANY AF lenses, that will re-focus the lens "somewhere" between Infinity and 90 feet...and the next millimeter will move the lens from 90 feet to 15 feet...

ANd then there are the viewfinder screens themselves....and the tiny, crop-body finders...a Leica M-series focuses like a fricking DREAM!!!!!!! I picked one up the other day, an M4 and a sexy f/1.4 Leica lens, and was flabbergasted by how bright and sharp and clear the rfdr patch was...I locked focus in about 1/2 second on a camera I had never ever picked up in my life...I was like, "Man...this is a sweet ride!"


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 15, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Aw, leave Gary alone Ty...he's a grouchy old Briton...anyway... Leica manual focus lenses have precision helicoid focusing, with long focus throws and wonderful mechanical "feel" with "dampening"...they are actually DESIGNED TO BE focused manually, with human power AND human "brain and eye" decision-making running the show...new AF lenses are sloppy, loosey-goosey, and often have RIDICULOUSLY SHORT focus ring travel at distances from Infinity and inward to about 3 meters...move that focusing ring 1 millimeter, and on MANY AF lenses, that will re-focus the lens "somewhere" between Infinity and 90 feet...and the next millimeter will move the lens from 90 feet to 15 feet...
> 
> ANd then there are the viewfinder screens themselves....and the tiny, crop-body finders...a Leica M-series focuses like a fricking DREAM!!!!!!! I picked one up the other day, an M4 and a sexy f/1.4 Leica lens, and was flabbergasted by how bright and sharp and clear the rfdr patch was...I locked focus in about 1/2 second on a camera I had never ever picked up in my life...I was like, "Man...this is a sweet ride!"



Sweet until you get the bill. Lawl
I assume Leica users are some of the most loyal out of the triad because of the HUGE investment.

From a mechanical, "how it feels in your hands" standpoint I can see how Leica is the awesomest, but from a practicality standpoint, I just couldn't justify the purchase.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2012)

It's very difficult to explain the allure of Leica cameras and lenses to a person who came of age AFTER film had already been diminished to almost nothing in mass culture. Leica fans are not l*oyal because of the huge investment...*it's something much,much different than that. I don't want this to sound condescending, but it probably has a good chance of being taken that way: you're too young to understand the difference between a LIFETIME-grade piece of equipment, like a Leica lens that costs $4,900, and a disposable Japanese lens that retails for $249, and has VERY SIMILAR specifications, at first glance. One is a literally lifetime-grade lens, made to the absolutely highest standards, and the other is a plastic lens made for a throwaway culture, designed NOT for the absolute perfection in performance and imaging, but to hit a price point, and to turn a tidy profit, for a mass-market audience that demands cheap,disposable-grade goods.

It would take 10,000 words or more to explain the allure of Leica. Until you've actually held one, and used one, it's impossible to understand what crap the Japanese make.  Photography does not exist


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 15, 2012)

The D600 will have an AF motor.

Its visible on the leaked photos.


----------



## TonysTouch (Aug 15, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> The D600 will have an AF motor.
> 
> Its visible on the leaked photos.



As I have already stated. But someone will say it won't have an in-body AF motor again.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 15, 2012)

Well the D600 will probably soon be published, so maybe not.


----------



## JeremyDueckPhoto (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont know how much weight I'd put on the D600 leaked photos. The camera has an adjustment dial like in the cheapest consumer cameras and green/auto modes. Really? 

You go out to get a new FX camera that will require the most expensive FX glass to be used properly but have the most basic consumer adjustment options and scene modes??


----------

